# Cautious about purchasing an A6(common problems)



## Sword147 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm looking to upgrade from my Current B5 Passat. It is one of the most unreliable cars I've ever had and I new problem comes up every week. The wiring in the car is faulty and everything is starting to just stop working.








I wanted to know if a 2.7BiTurbo A6 was anymore dependable than my Passat.
Just curious about common problems with the A6 and how dependable it has been for everyone else.
Thanks for any and all help,
Zack


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

dude every european car has problems


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

I would take the 2.7TT A6 over the Passat any day. At least you will be maintaining a real fine VAG product. Like any car, if you maintain it when you should, before the problem leaves you stranded on the side of the road, it will be reliable. Sounds like you may have a lemon in the passat there. Might as well upgrade to get out from under it FTW!


----------



## Sword147 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

Do you think European cars are more reliable than American cars?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Sword147)*

I would not even consider an American car. I like our trucks, I have a 01 HD Crew cab that has 115K of trouble free miles on it. But our cars do not impress me in any way. If you do not care what you drive, get anything. If you want a comfortable, awd car that is enjoyable to actually rack up the miles in, get the A6. I ditched a good car, a suby outback because it was not a great car. My A6 Avant blows the suby away in every detail. The 2.7TT can be expensive to maintain if the turbos need replacing. But what car with twin turbos is cheap to replace such equipment. If you want more reliable, get the 2.8 or 3.0 instead. They are boring motor wise but relatively robust. The 2.7TT is the tuners car and has much more HP potential. 
What do you really want out of a car anyway?


----------



## Sword147 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

Dependability.
Style.
Status.
Fun and Amazing to drive.


----------



## Sword147 (Jul 2, 2008)

I was considering a Cadillac CTS as my 2nd option(3.6L v6)


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Sword147)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sword147* »_I was considering a Cadillac CTS as my 2nd option(3.6L v6)

then get the A6 4.2








my buddy has a cts 03 or 04 and its been nothing but PROBLEMS!!! dont even think about that junk, i think you would like the A6 4.2


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

one more thing, if youre gonna get an a6 get any except the 98 models (more bugs than other models since its the first year of the c5)


----------



## Sword147 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

Yeah... but at a Dealer in Dallas they have an '02 2.7TT with 77k miles for only 7500.
I also just prefer turbos on my cars. I like the way they sound and the way cars with turbos drive, but thank you for the advice on the CTS.
The only other car I was considering were the new GTI's(06-07-ish).


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

to tell you the truth that almost sounds too good to be true
definitely take it to a mechanic before you buy it and if its good then get it








the gti's are nice/fast cars but the 2.7T has a lot more potential so depends on wat type of car u like
keep us posted


----------



## Sword147 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot for everyone's help.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

did you end up getting it?


----------

